# Defekter Lüfter, Sapphire Radeon R9 280X



## inframan (29. Januar 2015)

*Defekter Lüfter, Sapphire Radeon R9 280X*

Guten Tag,

leider ist einer der Lüfter meiner Sapphire Radeon R9 280X auf einmal sehr laut geworden, nicht nur bei Volllast. Laut heisst etwas leiser als ein Staubsauger ...
Vermutlich ist das Lager hin, die Geräusche entstehen durch Vibration. Alle anderen Lüfter laufen normal und erzeugen keine störenden Geräusche.
Wären Sie bitte so freundlich mir bei einer Lösung zu helfen? Ist es möglich einen Ersatzlüfter einzubauen?

Hier die Bestellung und technische Daten:

Sapphire Radeon R9 280X
3GB GDDR5 , 
Ihre Online-Bestellung vom 24.11.2013 
(Artikelnr.: 90531494)
Händler: computeruniverse GmbH

Geräte ID: 6798
Anbieter ID: 1002
Subsystem ID: 3001
Subsystem-Anbieter-ID: 174B

Die Rechnung kann ich auf Anfrage vorweisen


----------



## DKK007 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Defekter Lüfter, Sapphire Radeon R9 280X*

Ist doch noch Garantie drauf, schick die Karte einfach ein.


----------



## inframan (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Defekter Lüfter, Sapphire Radeon R9 280X*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist doch noch Garantie drauf, schick die Karte einfach ein.



Beim Händler oder bei Sapphire?


----------



## inframan (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Defekter Lüfter, Sapphire Radeon R9 280X*

Der Support Mitarbeiter beim Händler (computeruniverse.net) erklärte mir das Einschicken gut 4 - 6 Wochen dauert, da die Karten gesammelt von Holland aus nach HongKong verschifft werden wo sie dann von Sapphire geprüft werden. Das geht gar nicht und kann doch nicht wahr sein...


----------



## Drauka (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Defekter Lüfter, Sapphire Radeon R9 280X*

Hi.

Sag mir mal bitte Deine SKU, ich schau mal ob ich Ersatz habe, dann kannst Du die Karte zu mir schicken.

Danke.
Beste Grüße
Alex


----------



## inframan (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Defekter Lüfter, Sapphire Radeon R9 280X*

Gerne, PM ist raus


----------



## inframan (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Defekter Lüfter, Sapphire Radeon R9 280X*



Drauka schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Sag mir mal bitte Deine SKU, ich schau mal ob ich Ersatz habe, dann kannst Du die Karte zu mir schicken.
> 
> ...



@ Drauka: Super Support, wirklich! Die Ersatzlüfter kamen kurz darauf bei mir an, beim Einbau hatte ich ein kleines Malheur aber nun geht alles, die Lüfter brummen leise so wie es sein soll. Vielen Dank, so sollte Hardware Support heute sein, das Lob geht auch an Sapphire, denn ich nehme an Du hast in deren Auftrag gehandelt. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Drauka (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Defekter Lüfter, Sapphire Radeon R9 280X*

Danke Dir, freut mich, dass es läuft!


----------



## Additin2008 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Defekter Lüfter, Sapphire Radeon R9 280X*

Ich habe das selbe Problem wie inframan. Der Lüfter meiner Sapphire R9 280x ist nach einer Betriebszeit von ca. 1 Jahr gerade unter hoher Last extrem laut. Die Karte liegt noch in der Garantiezeit und auch ich scheue mich davor, die Karte einzuschicken und dann mehrere Wochen meinen Rechner nicht benutzen zu können. Geht der Einbau der Lüfter leicht?


----------



## Drauka (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Defekter Lüfter, Sapphire Radeon R9 280X*

Sonderlich schwer ist es nicht, nein.
Mir gehen nur langsam die Lüfter aus :/


----------



## Additin2008 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Defekter Lüfter, Sapphire Radeon R9 280X*

OK. Das heißt das ist ein systematischer Fehler am Lager!? Ist es möglich, dass Du mir auf Kulanz welche zuschickst? Sag mir bitte, was Du dafür benötigst. 

Gruß


----------



## lalaker (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Defekter Lüfter, Sapphire Radeon R9 280X*

Die 7000er Serie und Nachfolger haben scheinbar wirklich schlechte Lüfter, davon bin ich mit 2 Modellen selbst betroffen. Habe Drauka auch schon geschrieben, warum Sapphire da nicht für ein paar Euro Ersatzteile anbietet.


----------



## Drauka (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Defekter Lüfter, Sapphire Radeon R9 280X*

Jaaa, wenn es immer so einfach wäre. Aber einfach ist es nicht immer mit den Kollegen aus Fernost.
Ich würde es nicht als systematischen Fehler am Lager bezeichnen. Die Ausfallrate ist nicht signifikant höher geworden.
Bitte sag mir doch die SKU Deiner Karte, dann schaun wir mal, was wir machen können.

Beste Grüße
Alex


----------



## Drauka (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Defekter Lüfter, Sapphire Radeon R9 280X*

OK, dauert noch ein wenig, aber ich bekomme wieder Lüfter. Additin, ich melde mich wieder, sobald die hier bei mir aufgeschlagen sind.
Beste Grüße
Alex


----------



## Additin2008 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Defekter Lüfter, Sapphire Radeon R9 280X*

Super. Alles klar. Vielen Dank für deine Unterstützung!
Gruß, Thomas


----------



## lalaker (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Defekter Lüfter, Sapphire Radeon R9 280X*



Drauka schrieb:


> Jaaa, wenn es immer so einfach wäre. Aber einfach ist es nicht immer mit den Kollegen aus Fernost.
> Ich würde es nicht als systematischen Fehler am Lager bezeichnen. Die Ausfallrate ist nicht signifikant höher geworden.
> Bitte sag mir doch die SKU Deiner Karte, dann schaun wir mal, was wir machen können.
> 
> ...




Meinst du mich?

SKU: 11200-07-20G Bei der 7850 sind beide Lüfter defekt und habe mir mit Kabelbindern geholfen, einen Ersatzlüfter zu montieren.

SKU: 11199-20-20G Der Lüfter, der näher an der Slotblende ist brummt bzw. vibriert zwischen rund 45 und 55%, also leider genau dort, wo unter Last die Drehzahl meistens liegt.  Da behelfe ich mir mit einem Lüfterprofil, wo ich von 40% auf 60% springe, was dann halt schon recht laut ist.

Wenn bei der 7870XT die Garantie abgelaufen ist, werde ich sowieso neue WLP auftragen und gleich nachschauen, ob der Lüfter vlt. nicht "fest" verschraubt wurde. Ohh, die ist ja gerade abgelaufen.


----------



## Drauka (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Defekter Lüfter, Sapphire Radeon R9 280X*

Hallo Lalaker,

nein ich meinte eigentlich Additin2008.
Aber wenn Du was brauchst, melde Dich 

Beste Grüße
Alex


----------



## lalaker (23. April 2015)

*AW: Defekter Lüfter, Sapphire Radeon R9 280X*

Eigentlich wollte ich mich an dieser Stelle bei Sapphire für die Zusendung der Lüfter bedanken, doch diesmal passen zwar die Montagelöcher, aber nicht der Lüfter-Durchmesser, ich bin am verzweifeln.


----------



## Drauka (27. April 2015)

*AW: Defekter Lüfter, Sapphire Radeon R9 280X*


Bin grad verwirrt, die von mir gesendeten waren doch 85mm?!


----------



## lalaker (27. April 2015)

*AW: Defekter Lüfter, Sapphire Radeon R9 280X*

JA, das ist ja das Problem. Welche Sapphire 7850 nutzt 85 mm Lüfter?

Nochmals Daten zu meiner Karte:

PN: 299-1E221-001SA
SKU: 11200-07-07-20G
SN: A124900005322

SAPPHIRE HD 7850 2GB GDDR5 (11200-07)

Zum besseren Verständnis vlt. hier ein paar Bilder.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


richtiger FAN, defekt                  75mm,






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


75mm, aber leider falsche Montagelöcher und Kabelführung






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 85 mm, das ist zu groß, sieht aus wie der große Bruder

Mehr Daten kann ich nicht mehr liefern


----------



## Drauka (27. April 2015)

*AW: Defekter Lüfter, Sapphire Radeon R9 280X*

Argh, ok. Die Bilder hätten mir weiter geholfen. Aber solche hab ich leider nicht hier :/
Tut mir leid.


----------



## lalaker (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Defekter Lüfter, Sapphire Radeon R9 280X*

Ist überhaupt kein Problem, danke nochmals für deine Mühe.

Ich bin mit meiner Noctua Lösung bezüglich Lautstärke und Temp sowieso sehr happy. Allerdings sieht es durchs Fenster nicht so prickelnd aus, als mit dem Original-Kühler.  Ist aber Zweit-PC, also was soll´s.


----------

